# What's up with Ritz Carlton DC Jupiter



## RSLeesburg (Jun 27, 2014)

My inlaws own at RCDC in Jupiter, and they have been telling us to go down and use it.  A few weeks ago I was looking at the various locations, but when I went online last night, Jupiter has been deleted off the website.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jun 27, 2014)

Donald Trump bought this resort and renamed it Trump National Golf Club, Jupiter


----------



## RSLeesburg (Jun 27, 2014)

DazedandConfused said:


> Donald Trump bought this resort and renamed it Trump National Golf Club, Jupiter



I know he bought the spa and golf club.  I was not aware that he bought the properties too.  Last I heard, they were still owned by Ritz.


----------



## RSLeesburg (Jun 27, 2014)

*Update*

I just learned that the owners opted out of Marriott, and going with another group.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 28, 2014)

There's a related thread in the Marriott forum here; Jupiter owners have voted in Timbers Resorts Collection as the new management company.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Jul 11, 2014)

thanks for posting.

thats the 2nd ritz to go timbers.

a 3rd temporarily went to timbers before montage purchased management contract.


----------

